# Cemetery is up



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Put the new fence and columns up this past weekend. I want to go a head and put up my gargoyles but I'm afraid during the day while I'm at work or late at night someone might help themselves to them. So I'll put them up Halloween night. I took a couple pics this morning before I left for work (others in my album).










Here's a pic with the gargoyles:


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks good.. I too am afraid of theft or vandalism.. which is kind of holding me off from setting up the front yard..


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I put up my stones and fence and normally wait to put ground breakers and stuff up halloween day. I like the suspense and its kinda like it all comes to life for halloween night.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the gargoyles look great in your pillars...


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks good. How do you light it at night?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll take some pics tonight, but currently I'm using two metal clamp lights with blue bulbs. You can see one in the front left corner. I need to paint it to help conceal it.

I bought a set of solar powered LED spots (3 LED's per spot) and mounted them to the top of my columns. Currently the spots light the front of my columns but I will turn them upwards to light the gargoyles when they go up. 

Unfortunately the spots came in a 3 pack and there's not a way to add another light. Otherwise I'd light the columns and the gargoyles the same way. I may just buy another set of solar powered spots.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, those are really great pillars!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pillars. Where did you get those cool gargoyles ?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

poopsko said:


> nice pillars. Where did you get those cool gargoyles ?


Ordered them from Jeff over at Frighteners Entertainment. He's a member and has a banner ad on this site. Really great guy.


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

It looks great


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent work!


----------

